# Visiting singapore - looking to make new friends



## Azia (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi, im a 28 years of female. I will be travelling to singapore on 4th -9th october. Im looking to meet new people and make friends.


----------



## Grigoli (Sep 30, 2013)

Don't worry, Singapore is a friendly place, you can just says hello and become friend.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Social clubs with your own interest be a place to start, from golf clubs, art museums to lesser known gentlemans club usually for the influential.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Azia said:


> Hi, im a 28 years of female. I will be travelling to singapore on 4th -9th october. Im looking to meet new people and make friends.


I don't know about Gentleman's Club (seriously ..  ) but .. if you are in the age bracket below 30, do some chat with Rotaractors, and upto 40, Junior Chamber

What would you be doing, other than site seeing here ?


----------



## bennyjohn (Oct 10, 2013)

enjoy your visit


----------

